# blown shoulder, no more splitting



## hareball (Jun 18, 2011)

Well my shoulder has gotten worse over the years and about a month ago the pain became really bad and wakes me up several times during the night so went and had an MRI done. Next it's off to an orthopedic surgeon. Any of you fellas have shoulder surgery? Was wondering how it went and how it's doing now?
Here is the basics on the MRI report.

Significant tendinopathy of the supraspinatus tendon with high grade partial thickness tears identified. Full thickness tear very far anterior in the supraspinatus tendon with approximately 4-5 mm of musculotendinous retraction. Bicep tendon also has surrounding fluid.

I guess it's time to hang up my maul and buy a log splitter. At only 130 pounds I've put my body through hell doing masonry and splitting wood.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 18, 2011)

My 15 year old Girl throw her are out very bad, good like she would never play ball again 3 mri's and 2 x-rays and can you beleave after 6 weeks of mussle relaxers she back on short-stop throwing like a cannon. I was worried to death but give it some time things cane change in a hurry!


----------



## jimbom (Jun 18, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that for you.  I hope you have a good outcome and a speedy recovery.


----------



## snowleopard (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a wood delivery coming this afternoon, and as I was logging on here just now, I was thinking about the fact that some folks here have made critical comments about people who buy their wood.   Your post was a timely reminder that what I'm doing is the right thing for me, for several reasons.  

I'm guessing that when you worked as a mason, you worked alongside people who were twice your weight and half your age, and you worked a `make hay while the sun shines' schedule.  It's hard for a body to recuperate from that.  I've seen people go through shoulder surgery and come out the better for it; one sounded just like what you're going through.   Also, it sounds like your bicep tendon is telling you that it needs a break.  I knew someone who had that split straight across, and both ends of it rolled up.  Major recuperation from that injury.  We're lucky to live in a time when surgery is an option.   Your doctor is the best source of information on what to expect.  

I think you're wise to find a place of honor to hang the 8 pound maul and go the splitter route.   Time has come to work smart instead of hard, and save something for play.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 18, 2011)

hareball said:
			
		

> Well my shoulder has gotten worse over the years and about a month ago the pain became really bad and wakes me up several times during the night so went and had an MRI done. Next it's off to an orthopedic surgeon. Any of you fellas have shoulder surgery? Was wondering how it went and how it's doing now?
> Here is the basics on the MRI report.
> 
> Significant tendinopathy of the supraspinatus tendon with high grade partial thickness tears identified. Full thickness tear very far anterior in the supraspinatus tendon with approximately 4-5 mm of musculotendinous retraction. Bicep tendon also has surrounding fluid.
> ...






My shoulder would fall out of the socket (softball injury) had surgery on it in 2002. My shoulder has been great since the surgery, the rehab and the first two weeks after the op sucked but well worth the pain.


The doc told us that if he sliced my shoulder instead of orthroscopic surgery the percentages would be higher for a good outcome and he was right.


Zap


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep. Hang up that maul. My shoulders hurt for so many years I thought I had arthritis like Dad. I know for sure I have a bad cuff in the right one. But after I quit hand splitting and went to the log splitter the shoulder pains went away. A splitter is cheaper than any surgeon or hospital in any town.

Best of luck guy.

And snow, there isn't a thing in the world wrong with buying your firewood.


----------



## -PB- (Jun 18, 2011)

hareball said:
			
		

> Well my shoulder has gotten worse over the years and about a month ago the pain became really bad and wakes me up several times during the night so went and had an MRI done. Next it's off to an orthopedic surgeon. Any of you fellas have shoulder surgery? Was wondering how it went and how it's doing now?
> Here is the basics on the MRI report.
> 
> Significant tendinopathy of the supraspinatus tendon with high grade partial thickness tears identified. Full thickness tear very far anterior in the supraspinatus tendon with approximately 4-5 mm of musculotendinous retraction. Bicep tendon also has surrounding fluid.
> ...



I feel for ya dude. I've had 8 surgeries, 6 knee, 2 low back, no shoulder...yet. Plenty of friends had their shoulders done. I think it depends on what you have done, rotator cuff, torn labrum, biceps tendon, etc. I have no idea what a supraspinatus tendon is but it sounds like you tore yours. I'm no doctor but I know from experience you can live with things torn and still be productive. I've had a torn lateral meniscus (knee cartilage) for years and have yet to have it repaired. It may be completely different for a supraspinatus tendon tear, again I'm no doctor. Who knows, maybe you'll be fine with just physical therapy. I think you'll find out soon enough when you meet your orthopedic surgeon. 
One thing I can tell you is age makes a big difference in the healing process, in my case anyway. I had my first surgey at 17 yrs old, my last at 33 yrs old. BIG difference in healing time.
Whatever you do, take it slow dude. One of the reasons I had multiple surgeries is from trying to come back too soon. Ice, rest, ibuprofen, physical therapy, don't push it. Take it easy walking that monster dog of yours. 2 Friends shoulder surgeries were attributed to that (K9 handlers)

One last thing... for God's sake eat something! 130 lbs! Have a steak! Just kidding, good luck.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your shoulder. I do so much physical work between cutting wood, carrying and stacking it, and splitting it with a maul (I've never used a splitter) that I wonder what I would do if I was hurt. I had a badly damaged rotator cuff many years ago and it recovered enough to go back to splitting so I hope the same will be true for your shoulder.


----------



## rdust (Jun 18, 2011)

Good luck, I hope it has a good outcome!

I'm in a similar situation with my back.  I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon for my lower back pain with sciatica down my left leg on Monday.  I've been through 6 weeks of PT with some relief but not enough to make me anywhere near productive in life.  My back issues stem from snowmobiling but I'm sure muscling around heavy rounds on my own didn't help matters.   

I'm just thankful I listened to all the good folks here when I started burning.  I'm sitting on 3 years worth of wood so I'm ok for a while even though I can't work on my stacks.


----------



## fossil (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm 62.  Over the years, I've managed to sever the tendons that attached the "long head" of my biceps muscles in both shoulders.  I was advised that the "short head" tendons would suffice, and my body would adjust (which it seems to have).  The surgery to reattach the severed tendons would have been complex and recovery/rehab long.  The docs told me that unless I made my living as a pitcher or tennis player, it probably wasn't worth it.  Anyway, I've been very careful with my shoulders ever since.  I do some hand splitting, but for the big jobs, the hydraulics come out of the garage.  But that's not the same injury that you're describing.

My cousin's a few years older than I am, and he was recently up on a ladder, single-handing a small limbing chain saw fixing up some storm damaged trees in his yard.  (Yeah, dumb...it runs in the family, I guess   %-P ).  He managed to tear his right shoulder rotator cuff loose.  He had surgery a week or so ago and is humbled, frustrated, stir-crazy...but smart enough to know that he needs to do everything right for this to have a chance to re-knit to the bone and heal up properly.  He's got a good wife who'll kick his ass if he misbehaves.  

Get some good advice from the docs, make an informed decision, and be careful.  Surgery or not, find out all you can about how you should/should not exercise that shoulder from here on out.  For starters, hanging up the old maul sounds like a good idea.  Best wishes to you.  Rick


----------



## Intheswamp (Jun 19, 2011)

Best wishes on whichever course of action you decide on.  Take it easy on your body.

I'm just starting out burning wood, well actually will be burning for the first time this winter...been rounding up wood for the last six months.  I started out getting some split wood delivered.  Naturally I had to split some larger stuff and crotch pieces down a bit more for my F3CB.  What I found out was that my elbows and back (1 elbow operation and 1 back operation already) just couldn't handle the jarring of the splitting axe.  I really enjoyed manual splitting but my body objected to.  I started scrounging my own wood and knew I couldn't split all this wood without sending doctors kids to graduate school so I bit the bullet and bought a Huskee 22-ton.  I know that was the best move for me as my body isn't getting any younger and I want to keep it in as decent of shape as I can...for as long as I can.

If you can swing it...get a splitter.

Ed


----------



## Woody Stover (Jun 19, 2011)

Wishing you the best possible outcome, HB!   

I've had my share of little cuff tears, arthritis, etc. over the years. Now if I overuse my body, it lets me know. Mainly, it is shoulder nerve impingement. After about 4-5 hours of sleep, the pain in my shoulder will wake me up, arm will be throbbing, and my fingers may be numb. Wife showed me the trick of putting pillows under the arms ( but not under shoulder joint.) That helps.
Recently, I've been taking Turmeric capsules (95% Curcumin.) It is supposed to fight inflammation in the body, which is the source of many maladies. It seems to be helping...


----------



## jebatty (Jun 19, 2011)

I too was a maul warrior for a long time, thinking it was a good workout, plus swinging that big maul was clear evidence of a real man at work and play. Then 14 years ago bought a used log splitter "just because," used it nearly exclusively ever since, and I'm sure that did a lot to eliminate the wear and tear on my right shoulder that later began to evidence itself with pain, etc. from the prior 17 years of splitting wood with the maul.

Two suggestions: first, although the medical profession can fix lots of things, at great cost and risk, why fix it if it isn't broke? Get a log splitter and save your body for the second half of your life. You'll never regret it. 

Second, my experience with glucosamine/chrondritin has been phenomenal. Two years ago after an MRI and an ortho surgeon telling me it would be just a matter of time before I would need a shoulder replacement, the pain is nearly gone, all motion and strength is restored, and an x-ray and motion/strength exam resulted in the doctor telling me that if he hadn't seen what the MRI showed, he never would have known anything was wrong with my shoulder. Not only has the gluscosamine cocktail restored my shoulder, but also my knees and hips, which were giving me considerable pain. I'm now also free of the pain killers, aspirin, ibuprofen and tylenol and an original RX pain killer. 

There is no better advice than to take care of your body, keep your weight down, eat lots of fruits, vegetables and grains, and treat yourself like you want to live well your whole life. Why look forward to retirement if it's full of daily pain, or  medications so costly you can't enjoy or afford the great things life offers? Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bugboy (Jun 19, 2011)

See if the Doc will prescribe a hydraulic log splitter and if your insurance company will cover it :lol:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 19, 2011)

Hareball, I'm so sorry to hear about this.

On the surgery, you are the one to make the decision on if it is done or not. The surgeon is the one to make the decision on how best to proceed with surgery.  I will say that my wife had surgery in 2007 and it did well....for about a year. She has put off having another and had another MRI done and it is highly advised she proceed with another surgery but this time a replacement. Then a cousin who we are in close contact with also had surgery on his shoulder sometime around 2004 or 2005. That was the first one. Since that time he has the other shoulder done.....and faces both of them to be re-done. I hate to be the bearer of bad news for sure but just want you to know that around here I know of several folks who have had this done and only know of one person who has had good luck with it. 

We wish you the best of luck in dealing with this problem.


I'll also second the notion that a hydraulic splitter is a whole lot cheaper than surgery! I'd be lost without ours....and I'd also have to have shoulder surgery on both shoulders.


----------



## pen (Jun 19, 2011)

Long time no see hare.  Sorry to hear this news.  If a splitter is what is needed then so be it.  Compared to turning the furnace on you'll pay for that splitter in no time.

All part of the process.

pen


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2011)

Old injuries have memories. Best to take it easy on the ole bod rdust, it's the only one you have.


----------



## hareball (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for the kind words and advice guys. It means very much!  I'm definitely going to get some of the over the counter meds and start using them. I've given the shoulder a few weeks rest, my left also has issues but feels much better but the right has no improvement and just seems to be getting worse so will have to see what the doc says and maybe try another for a second opinion. 
I love swinging that maul and will miss it. Going to HD tomorrow to rent a splitter to finish up some large red oak and sycamore. I have a pending order on 3 cords of red oak that are all small rounds that wont need splitting that were dead standing and cut 2 years ago coming in Sept. and 4 cords ready to burn on the rack so am in good shape for the next 2 seasons and a jump start on 2013 with 3 more cords of oak.
Had to give up my spot as first mate on the boat, my goal will be to be back on the sharks and tuna when my body is ready. Still planning on going out for a few trips but will sit on my hands and behave lol!


----------



## bogydave (Jun 20, 2011)

hareball said:
			
		

> Well my shoulder has gotten worse over the years
> 
> I guess it's time to hang up my maul and buy a log splitter. At only 130 pounds I've put my body through hell doing masonry and splitting wood.



Join the club. 
Just wish I'd done it (get a hyd splitter) way before I did,  but I was "Macho" back then & thought working thru pain was manly. Amazing how gray hair allows the brain to engage better. 
Now for me it's use a hyd splitter or cut real small wood 

 I hear the rehabilitation - physical therapy afterwards is the most painful part.

Good luck with the surgery


----------



## Intheswamp (Jun 20, 2011)

rdust said:
			
		

> Good luck, I hope it has a good outcome!
> 
> I'm in a similar situation with my back.  I have an appointment with an orthopedic surgeon for my lower back pain with sciatica down my left leg on Monday.  I've been through 6 weeks of PT with some relief but not enough to make me anywhere near productive in life.  My back issues stem from snowmobiling but I'm sure muscling around heavy rounds on my own didn't help matters.
> 
> I'm just thankful I listened to all the good folks here when I started burning.  I'm sitting on 3 years worth of wood so I'm ok for a while even though I can't work on my stacks.


If you're not already doing it...cold packs.  Hopefully only some swelling or herniated at the worse and the need is to get the swelling down so it doesn't press against the nerve(s)...cold packs and rest.  If it's "run-flat" then there is bits and pieces of "stuff" loose on the inside of the disk or worse yet it has a complete rupture...not good.  For now...REST and COLD packs...get the swelling away from the nerve bundles.  Soaking in some COLD water helped me but don't worry about your wood...it's not the time to worry about shrinkage. 

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## oldspark (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck with that hareball, I hope it works out for you, I went to a fiskars which helped my shoulder a lot and now have a speeco log splitter and will never look back. I do think the Fiskars are more user friendly than the bigger ones.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 20, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------

